# Steak



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Used my Montreal Seasoning/Coffee marinade on this'n yonite.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking good Pay!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I use Montreal as well, but use bourbon instead of coffee. Or red wine. Ran across this on Yahoo the other day. Will try that next time since you always have the ingredients on hand. Can't find the article, but here's the jist of it. He said take a steak straight outta the fridge[never let it stand til room temperature], coat with course salt and put on a smoking hot grill. Turn once for the doneness you want. ALWAYS use tongs, never a fork, to turn.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!! Looks great!!


----------

